# Is Rambo a girl?!



## abra (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, so I just want to be sure my little Rambo is a boy so here are some pictures of his but  I'm not sure what I'll do if he's a girl :O















































Doesn't he have a cute but?  I tried to get every angle possible


----------



## coreyc (Nov 24, 2010)

I would say female you mit have to change his name to Ramboa


----------



## abra (Nov 24, 2010)

:O thats awkward!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 24, 2010)

No, Rambo is a boy


----------



## abra (Nov 24, 2010)

kyryah said:


> No, Rambo is a boy



Please! Hahah


----------



## jeffbens0n (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats a huge tail, definitely male!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 24, 2010)

Here Abra, I'll show you. 

This is a girl. See how short her tail is? Also, the scutes around her tail (called anal scutes) form a little V.











This is a boy. His tail is long, like Rambo's, and there is a little hard "hook" at the end of the tail. His anal scutes form a wide U shape.











Now you can see why I say Rambo is definitely a boy


----------



## abra (Nov 24, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Here Abra, I'll show you.
> 
> This is a girl. See how short her tail is? Also, the scutes around her tail (called anal scutes) form a little V.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That really helped!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 24, 2010)

I also vote 100% male, and healthy looking.


----------



## abra (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank god haha


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh yes, you've got a boy there.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2010)

russian males shell do not really concave, and while a long tail is usually 99 percent male the odd one does pop up, I would say male for now, unless rambo starts laying eggs.


----------



## Floof (Nov 24, 2010)

Another vote for male...  Rambo sure is a handsome tort!


----------



## Laura (Nov 24, 2010)

looks big for a male.. but looks male.. 
although russian females.....hmmm

he also looks mature.. i wonder how old..


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 24, 2010)

Holy Moly, that is a large tale.


----------



## Livingstone (Nov 24, 2010)

coreyc said:


> I would say female you mit have to change his name to Ramboa





abra said:


> :O thats awkward!



LOL'd so hard at you two... Freakin priceless!


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 24, 2010)

There's no way Rambo is a girl  Male all the way 

James can you post a picture of Alli's plastron. She looks like a male to me. 

Danny


----------



## abra (Nov 25, 2010)

I might in the future get blood work but not for a while ha


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 25, 2010)

Unless a vet knows what he's looking for in the blood (just hormone levels in tortoises), you can't tell the sex of a tortoise by X and Y chromosomes as they don't have them.  
With a tortoise's sex being temperature dependant during the incubation process, there are no X and Y chromosomes to check for. So you can only check for male and female hormone levels and these aren't always evident. If a female isn't ovulating her hormone levels will be low, the same with males. If they aren't producing sperm, hormone levels will be low.
The best way to sex a tortoise is to look at it. 

Danny


----------



## abra (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay, then I'll just follow the forum's expertise  And thank everyone for the helpful replies, I'm so happy he's not a girl!

*thanks


----------

